# M.L. 50" Red



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Yesterday was my first trip to the Lagoon since moving up to Jupiter. Couldn't find anyone willing to brave the cold so I went solo. I decided to work a shoreline I know holds nice trout and just drift with the wind and trolling motor. I caught several trout from tiny to 18". Around 11:30am I hooked into my biggest red ever with my medium light 6'6" trout rod and Pflueger President 2500 spooled with 10lb braid. It was about a 20-30 minute battle. I had to run the fish down with the motor 3 times to keep from getting spooled. I just knew I wouldn't get this fish to the boat. But, by keeping my cool and playing the fish smart I boated it and it was beautiful. What a monster! Almost 50" and 28 or so inches in girth. Unfortunately I had no one to take a photo of my holding and releasing it. The pics I got do it no justice. No idea what it weighed but it buried my 30lb scale with just its head out of the water while I took the hook out.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

NICE....definitely some bruisers in that water!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice red!!!


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

Now that you have the girth and length I guess there's only one thing to do...King sailfish mount that piggy! Nice fish man!


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Wohooo!!!


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Holy poop on a stick! That's a damn nice red!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweeeeeet! Congrat's on a great catch, especially on the light weight gear. Hope she revived ok.


----------



## alexz (Oct 22, 2013)

Sweet! What bait were u using?


----------



## kamakuras (Feb 23, 2012)

Fish was carefully revived until I was satisfied the fish was ready. It swam off very strong to make lots more baby reds.


----------



## johnbw620 (May 19, 2010)

Nice one


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Sick man! Must have been an interesting battle fishing solo and working the motor.


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

bruiser


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good job on the release! 

That Boga next to her puts the size in perspective…nice work.


----------



## larryg (Dec 11, 2013)

hoooly $hit

these fish are up on the flats that big??


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

He's just kidding, he caught it in Louisiana


----------

